# Pea's Story...



## Pea

I figured I would make a post since there have been a ton of people on these boards that have been pushing me, mentoring me, and just plain patient while I asked a million questions.

I put my application in for Reg Force Medical Technical on March 7th. I completed my medical and interview this afternoon. I have been advised that I am now merit listed, and extremely competitive. He advised me to call if I haven't heard by next Wednesday as there is a board sitting on Monday and I have a good chance of being selected on that one. So we'll see what the next week or so brings.

Thank you to everyone who has been supportive and giving me the push I needed to get off my butt and apply, instead of just dreaming about it. I'll keep you updated!

And now, I wait.  ;D


----------



## navymich

And to think you wanted to wait until April to put the application in!!  

Have I told you lately that "YOU ROCK GIRL"!!!  You will be a benefit to the CF and will go far in your new chosen career.  Watch out St Jean....here comes Pea.  ;D

All the best, and I know you'll stay in touch with the results.  I won't hold it against you either, that you are picking Army as your element.....


----------



## armyvern

Best of everything to you Pea, and congrats too.

Vern


----------



## Sig_Des

airmich said:
			
		

> I won't hold it against you either, that you are picking Army as your element.....



Pfft...that just means that the really important advice got to her.

Really awesome Pea, No doubts here...Best of luck, and I know you'll do great.


----------



## HItorMiss

Beat me to it Des!


----------



## military granny

Pea this is great news girl. Now I have to sit and wait for the BIG post telling us when you are off to St. Jean.


----------



## ThainC

Awww... It's okay, Pea, you'll just be a Green Pea in a Pea Pod now ;o)


----------



## Shamrock

Although we in the military are a bunch of baby-killing, warmongering swine, we're always willing to give peas a chance.


----------



## karl28

Pea  

Good luck with  getting in .   I just got my call today I am going to be doing Basic  in Wainright Alberta for Infantry its worth the wait .


----------



## beach_bum

Glad it went well Pea.   ;D


----------



## geo

Eggads..... Lookout St Jean 

(Congrats Pea)


----------



## gaspasser

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Although we in the military are a bunch of baby-killing, warmongering swine, we're always willing to give peas a chance.


gggrrroooaaannnnner! very funny
Congrats Army Pea, looks good on ya! Our newest little pea in the pod..


----------



## Rice0031

Hey Pea,

already said it, but I'll say it again: Congrat! You'll do great.
In celebration, there will be that much more drinking going on at the M&G on the 24th


----------



## Pea

Thanks everyone for all the kind words!  ;D It's been a pretty good day. Like I said, I'll keep you updated. Hopefully that offer will come my way soon!


----------



## gaspasser

Just practice push ups and sit ups.  Start jogging to help get in shape for the PT test.  I believe most can do it cold and still pass, but I don't know that the pass is in BMQ?  
Again, congrats, Pea. ;D


----------



## proudnurse

Pea

Congratulations! I have outmost faith, that you are going to do great. 

 ~Rebecca~ 

I have to give you one of my favourite quotes. It is as follows..... 

"The Future belongs to those who believe in the beauty of thier Dreams"
~Eleanor Roosevelt~


----------



## Armymedic

Pea said:
			
		

> I put my application in for Reg Force Medical Technical on March 7th.



Oh God...my trade, on my birthday....


Does someone up there hate me?   :crybaby:


----------



## Yrys

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> Does someone up there hate me?   :crybaby:



Huh ?


----------



## Pea

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> Oh God...my trade, on my birthday....
> 
> 
> Does someone up there hate me?   :crybaby:



 I know you mean well.  Maybe it's some kind of sign it's meant to be...  ;D


----------



## armyvern

Yrys said:
			
		

> Huh ?


It's simply _Anglo-Fellow-Medic _ humour!!


----------



## SoF

Congrats Pea and best of luck to you at St.Jean ;D If you have any questions about basic feel free to message me anytime.


----------



## Armymedic

Pea said:
			
		

> I know you mean well.  Maybe it's some kind of sign it's meant to be...  ;D



I guess this means that someday we'll be together.


----------



## gaspasser

...wel! if that's what it's going to take to get me into the MIR, then so be it!...take me kicking and screaming...{no whips, please}


    ;D   
Good Luck Pea!!!!


----------



## BernDawg

You go girl!  Give em hell!  :threat:


----------



## Pea

BIG NEWS!  ;D

That's right... I received my offer today!! Reg Force Medical Technician - Land Element. Yippee!! I swear in March 29th, and then fly out May 7th for BMQ in St.Jean.   I have been wanting to post ALL day but  the site was down. I am still grinning like an idiot, and can't sit still I am so excited! I think that's a good sign.

So this is my last weekend as a "civi". I guess it worked out well since I am spending it in Ottawa with some of my fave Army.ca people! 

I will be Pte(R) Pea as of next Thursday. Whoohoo!  ;D Look out St.Jean!


----------



## medicineman

Welcome aboard - and you got a cool job to boot  ;D.  You'll be working for me or SMMT before you know it . 

Congrats.

MM


----------



## kas

Oooooooo... Congrats!!!!!!

I'm so jealous! lol.

kas.


----------



## pylon

WAY TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So happy for you!!  Like always, when you least expect it!!!

Good luck and congratulations!!!



kc


----------



## beach_bum

Congratulations Pea!!!!!   ;D


----------



## R@chel

Congrats Pea.  I will be thinking of you and know you will do great.


----------



## emmiee

Congrats Pea !!!!!


----------



## proudnurse

Thanks for the update Pea! Congratulations, and all the Best! 

~Rebecca


----------



## PMedMoe

Way to go, Pea!! Good luck at basic and on course.  Too bad it wasn't sooner, I'm only in Borden until 25 May....


----------



## Mike Baker

Congrats and good luck Pea! You will do great, you can stick a needle in my arm any day  ;D


----------



## mysteriousmind

Gratz pea, Im happy for you 

Have the best time of your life.

Hope it will be as good as you imagine.

As for me...still waiting ....almost 445 days now.  :crybaby:


----------



## Hawkeye

Hey congrats Pea i hope mine goes along just as quick and hopefully get to see you in st jean keep up your hard work i'm sure you'll be a big success


----------



## SoF

Congrats Pea ;D I'm really happy for you. Good luck to you at basic; I know you'll do great!


----------



## Pea

Well it's my last day as a civilian, as I do my swearing in tomorrow morning. My Mom and brother are on their way down from Northern Alberta to be with me. I'm getting pretty excited today, but the nerves are definitely there too. My VIE is 6 years which I know is a big commitment, but definitely one I am ready to make. We're doing dinner tonight to celebrate since they need to take off early tomorrow. I'll make sure my brother takes pictures tomorrow, and will post once I have a chance afterwards.


----------



## Mike Baker

Everyone, a toast to Pea, may she have a great career. Good luck Pea


----------



## gaspasser

Congratulation, Pea!!!
Enjoy your last night as a "true" civilian.  Have a big nice steak and celebrate!  
Welcome to the Canadian {Armed} Forces.
[pecker-checker]...lol


----------



## Mike Baker

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Have a big nice steak


Oh man, can I celebrate like that


----------



## mckee19

good luck pea


----------



## simysmom99

Good luck tomorrow Pea.


----------



## gaspasser

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> Oh man, can I celebrate like that


Okay [yuffing] if you want.  Just make it moose.  And save some of that bottled moose for me!!!Please


----------



## Nfld Sapper

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Okay [yuffing] if you want.  Just make it moose.  And save some of that bottled moose for me!!!Please




Would you rather fresh? I got some in the freezer  ;D


----------



## gaspasser

please, please stop,,you're killing me...only in my dreams...yummmm


----------



## Mike Baker

I will see if I can get some bottled moose for you BYT  :-* hehehe


----------



## Sig_Des

I'd take moose milk


----------



## Mike Baker

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I'd take moose milk


I heard that it isn't that good.


----------



## Yrys

Then give me yours


----------



## gaspasser

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> I will see if I can get some bottled moose for you BYT  :-* hehehe


Hopefully not thru Canada post, I think they've lost my Swag!

But some BM sounds real good right now...
And Mike, Moose Milk is VErrrrrryyyy good..just don't try to stand up after two or three cups...{hic}


----------



## navymich

Thank you for the commercial break, and now back to our previously scheduled topic.  *Today is Pea's big day!*


----------



## gaspasser

Muahhahahaha, She's now one of us... ^-^


----------



## BernDawg

I hope she remembers to get her heels together when she types now!    ;D


----------



## Juvat

Welcome to the family Pea!  Once you're in you can't get out *queue the Sopranos*.  Best of luck on your course!


----------



## Pea

Thanks everyone.

Well it's official! I signed the next 6 years of my life away this morning! And yes, I am still grinning!!

As promised, an enrollment photo.


----------



## muffin

CONGRATS YOU!!!!

Best of luck in the Mega! 






We will miss you on the 4 weeks without internet!!!


----------



## 211RadOp

Congrats Pea, welcome to the family.


----------



## camochick

Congrats wifey!! I'll hopefully be there with you someday hahaha!!!


----------



## PMedMoe

Good luck, Pea!!


----------



## medaid

Congrats PEA!  I'm glad you picked a sensible trade


----------



## PMedMoe

MedTech said:
			
		

> Congrats PEA!  I'm glad you picked a sensible trade



Yes, because in a few years, she can remuster to PMed!! (j/k)


----------



## medaid

lol or go the dark route like I did, and become an HCA  :


----------



## medicineman

MedTech said:
			
		

> lol or go the dark route like I did, and become an HCA  :



I'd rather go nursing sister... oops, officer ;D.

MM


----------



## stealthylizard

Congratulations Pea.  It looks like the recruitment time has decreased significantly.  I am still slugging away.  The recruiter called me back last week saying they hadn't received my high school transcripts yet.  I received the extra one that I ordered this past week, so hopefully they got one as well.  I will be excited when I finally get the call, but for now I am worried, lol.  Anyways, once again, way to go, make us all proud.  :cheers:


----------



## Pea

I figured I should post again before I head off to St. Jean.

The movers came on Monday and packed my place up and took it away to storage. I spent 2 nights in my empty apartment, and then headed home to my Mom's place for the past couple days. I just finished packing finally. I really need to learn not to be such a procrastinator. I'm headed back to Edmonton tomorrow to do some final errands and then just hang out for my last night. My Mom will be bringing me to the airport bright and early Saturday morning for my flight to St. Jean. I'm really excited now, but also incredibly nervous. I know it'll be better once I get there and get somewhat settled into this "new life". Trying really hard to look at what I am gaining instead of being sad over what I am leaving behind.

I suppose I should say farewell to army.ca for the next 5 weeks at least. I'll check in once I get a free weekend. Thanks to all for your encouragement and kind words throughout this process. Take care, and wish me luck!


----------



## stealthylizard

Wow, they packed you up that fast and quick  ?  Maybe I should get cleaning my place up so they don't think I am slob for when I do get a call, lol.


----------



## observor 69

Pea 

The one guide that has helped me get through many a "challenging course "   is

"One day at a time."

Feel free to use it!  Best of luck


----------



## Journeyman

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> The one guide that has helped me get through many a "challenging course "   .....


The one useful thing my Dad told me, when he threw me out of the house.....

"The Army can't make you do anything; they can make you regret not doing some things, but it's _always_ your choice."


I've used that mantra on occasion -- "I don't _have_ to be here; I can always go to jail if I want (I bet it's warm & dry there, dammit). Nope I _want_ to be here....."


----------



## vonGarvin

There you go again, JM, talking about people being responsible for their own actions.  Sheesh, you are indeed stirring the pot ;D



Pea: Good luck, remember that even though you are an army.ca vet, you're just a noob in the Army ;D


Have fun!


----------



## Kat Stevens

Here's a little mantra for when you're dead on your feet getting third degree scream burns from DS: "At least they can't shoot me, at least they can't shoot me...." Repeat as necessary.


----------



## Journeyman

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Here's a little mantra for when you're dead on your feet getting third degree scream burns from DS: "At least they can't shoot me, at least they can't shoot me...." Repeat as necessary.



But you know Kat, there are times when you're thinking, "damn, I wish _someone_ would just shoot me"    ;D


----------



## Sig_Des

"What are they gonna do, take my birthday away"  ;D


----------



## niner domestic

We used to take away the A's from the OD's epaulettes.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> "What are they gonna do, take my birthday away"  ;D



I used to say that, until they did.  Three birthdays in a row in the duty room gets the point across.  The real heartbreaker was getting "no jello"  stamped on my meal card, now THAT hurt.


----------



## HItorMiss

Journeyman said:
			
		

> But you know Kat, there are times when you're thinking, "damn, I wish _someone_ would just shoot me"    ;D



Yeah as bad as it is they can't kill me....And I promise never ever to to wish to be shot again  ;D


----------



## camochick

So Pea called me tonight, she says so far it's day two and it's complete hell but she is loving it. She had a wonderful day of standing at attention for four hours and running five flights of stairs a bunch of times, oh and they let her eat some of her lunch and most of her dinner hahaha. Anyhow, she is doing really well and asked me to give you all an update and let you know she misses the site and all her friends.  :-*


----------



## aesop081

camochick said:
			
		

> oh and they let her eat some of her lunch and most of her dinner hahaha.



Thats strange...i was told there was no time to eat at BMQ. Was i given bad information ?

 ;D


(For those who dont get it.....its a sort of army.ca inside joke)


----------



## Mike Baker

Nice to hear that she is having it good. Thanks for the update camo!


----------



## deedster

Camo
Give Pea our best when you speak to her next time.
"Hang in there, Pea!"  
D2


----------



## Brett

I'm not sure if Pea remembers me from the random chat nights. But good luck pea!!


----------



## proudnurse

Glad to hear she is doing well camo! Thank you also for the update  

~Rebecca


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

I guess that means that she's a Hasty PEA??!! ;D


----------



## vonGarvin

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> I guess that means that she's a Hasty PEA??!! ;D


As a former Ploughjockey, I can say only one thing:

BOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Baker

IN HOC SIGNO said:
			
		

> I guess that means that she's a Hasty PEA??!! ;D


Hahaha. Garvin(captian sensible), it was a good one


----------



## Sig_Des

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Thats strange...i was told there was no time to eat at BMQ. Was i given bad information ?
> 
> ;D
> 
> 
> (For those who dont get it.....its a sort of army.ca inside joke)



BWAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :rofl:


----------



## emmiee

Good Luck Pea ... it will be over before you know it ....


----------



## HItorMiss

From Pea,

I am alive, and well, but busy. I can read Army but for some reason I can't post. I miss you all

Pea


----------



## Mike Baker

We miss you too Pea


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> From Pea,
> 
> I am alive, and well, but busy. I can read Army but for some reason I can't post. I miss you all
> 
> Pea



I knew they wouldn't kill ya! Keep your chin up Pea ;D


----------



## deedster

Keep up the good work Pea!


----------



## observor 69

Any one hear any word on how  Pea is doing?


----------



## KrissyJ

Her partner told me she was out of RFT and now on PAT waiting to start again! WAY TO GO HUN!!


----------



## Pea

Hey everyone, it's been a while since I've posted on the site. I can only read the site at the mega on the computers, as it doesn't allow me to post.

Guess I should provide an update on me now that I have some time. Not everyone knew, but I was on the RFT program for the past bit. Had a nice mishap with the beep test and as such was sent to RFT. I wasn't too impressed at first and had a really rough go with the fact that I was there. However, I made the best of it and now have nothing but great things to say about it. We all have weaknesses and obviously mine was my physical fitness. That being said, I worked my ass off on RFT and am now in the best shape I have been in, in a long time. It's a great feeling to enjoy PT again, and be decent at it. I don't even dread push-ups (to an extent of course...lol) these days since I can do them "properly". Anyways, as KrissyJ said above, I am out and on PAT now awaiting my recourse to week 3 of BMQ. Therefore, I still have about 10 weeks of BMQ to do. I may be back on platoon next week, if there is a female spot open, if not I should be on the course starting in 2 weeks.

Thanks to everyone who has posted all the encouraging comments in this thread. Your positivity has been great for me, and I can't wait to "get back at it". I spent the last week in the field on a tasking with Fed Platoon helping out with all the Officer Cadet's scenarios for assessment, and I had a blast. I can't wait until it's my turn to get out there. I'll try to keep you all updated when I get back on course and whatnot. Thanks again.

Pea


----------



## PMedMoe

Good for you, Pea!!


----------



## observor 69

You have it in ya to do this Pea  
Good on you for hangin' in there.


----------



## Mike Baker

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Good for you, Pea!!


+1, your doing great!


----------



## karl28

Hey Pea good stuff on getting the RFT done hope that all goes well when you get back to BMQ .  I just  got back from the Mega about 3 weeks ago cause of a Knee injury .


----------



## formerarmybrat23

I bet your glad to have had that extra time. I can't see any loss in getting into better shape and getting they extra 6 weeks pay! The rest of basic should be a breeze! keep your chin up!


----------



## Jorkapp

Pte Pea said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, it's been a while since I've posted on the site. I can only read the site at the mega on the computers, as it doesn't allow me to post.
> 
> Guess I should provide an update on me now that I have some time. Not everyone knew, but I was on the RFT program for the past bit. Had a nice mishap with the beep test and as such was sent to RFT. I wasn't too impressed at first and had a really rough go with the fact that I was there. However, I made the best of it and now have nothing but great things to say about it. We all have weaknesses and obviously mine was my physical fitness. That being said, I worked my *** off on RFT and am now in the best shape I have been in, in a long time. It's a great feeling to enjoy PT again, and be decent at it. I don't even dread push-ups (to an extent of course...lol) these days since I can do them "properly". Anyways, as KrissyJ said above, I am out and on PAT now awaiting my recourse to week 3 of BMQ. Therefore, I still have about 10 weeks of BMQ to do. I may be back on platoon next week, if there is a female spot open, if not I should be on the course starting in 2 weeks.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has posted all the encouraging comments in this thread. Your positivity has been great for me, and I can't wait to "get back at it". I spent the last week in the field on a tasking with Fed Platoon helping out with all the Officer Cadet's scenarios for assessment, and I had a blast. I can't wait until it's my turn to get out there. I'll try to keep you all updated when I get back on course and whatnot. Thanks again.
> 
> Pea



Good to hear you're doing well, Pea! Best of luck on your BMQ, and be sure to keep us posted.


----------



## sigtech

Great First step taken a negitive and turning it to a positive.... Good on ya

Great work


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

Good SITREP Pea, keep up the good work....blessings  IHS


----------



## SoF

Bravo Zulu soldier and best of luck to you on course


----------



## HItorMiss

From Pea

Guys I got on Platoon today at 1300hrs. I am in the middle of week 2 and this course will end Oct 19th. Thank you all for your well wishes.


----------



## deedster

Keep up the good work Pea!!!


----------



## Mike Baker

D Squared said:
			
		

> Keep up the good work Pea!!!


+1, good luck!


----------



## proudnurse

D Squared said:
			
		

> Keep up the good work Pea!!!



Another +1 from me here ~ Rebecca


----------



## Pea

Hey guys! Since I am on my Platoon's first weekend off, I thought I'd post an update. Things are going well. I received my "five" on Friday. We also got our capbadge's and completed our first rucksack march this past week. I'm really enjoying being on course. My staff are awesome, and so are the people I am on course with. Course is hard at times, but definitely worth the big picture in the end. One day at a time, and before I know it, I'll be on the grad parade. Thanks to all for your continuous support.


----------



## navymich

Pte Pea said:
			
		

> We also got our capbadge's...



Awesome work Pea!  I'm sure it's feeling even more real now that you are looking more the part.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## armyvern

Cripes Pea ... you are almost done now and over the hump!! Keep it up the good work!!


----------



## observor 69

Sounds great Pea. Keep that positive outlook and watch the days go by.


----------



## PMedMoe

Good attitude, Pea!!!


----------



## Franko

Keep up the good work Pea.

Regards









Moved here for her personal story.
_*The Milnet.ca Staff*_


----------



## ThainC

Keep it up, Peanut, and I'll see ya when you're all done! ;o)


----------



## Agent-0

Don't ever lose that positive outlook. It is a great thing to have!

Congrats.


(edit: changed ever from even)


----------



## Mike Baker

Congrats Pea! Your doing great, keep it up!


----------



## medicineman

Coolness - good work and keep it up.

MM


----------



## emmiee

Great Job Pea! Keep up the great work 

em


----------



## Pea

Another little update:

I'm starting week 7 of my BMQ on Tuesday. Grad week is week 13, so that means only about 5 more weeks of course after this coming week. 3 of those weeks are in Farnham.

I received my rifle this past week, and I am told I have to name it. So far I haven't though. Thursday and Friday were spent taking weapons classes and learning rifle drill. My shoulder is all pretty purple, but it's been fun so far. This coming week will be spent basically doing more weapons classes and drill, as well as some topo. Next week will be spent doing a lot of tests on weapons handling, drill, and topo. The following week will be spent in Farnham, then back at the mega for a week of gas hut type training, then 2 more weeks in Farnham..... and then grad week!

Saying it all that way reminds me of how close I am to being done! A very exciting thought for sure!

Morale is good these days, and they are keeping us all super busy. My staff are awesome, and I am with some great people on course. Overall we're having a blast, with a mix of "days from hell". Morning PT is going well. Well as good as any run at 0510 can be...lol.

Oh the best news of all.. My Mom has booked her flights out here for my graduation! October 18th will be the big day, and my Mom seems very excited to get out here. I can't wait to see her!

Thanks to all for your support throughout all this, I really appreciate it.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

End of the tunnel in sight...keep up the good work. blessings


----------



## observor 69

Paraphrased MacDonald's "Keep your eye on the prize."
Meaning Graduation.  ;D


----------



## deedster

We're proud of you Pea!  Keep up the good work.

D2


----------



## Jorkapp

Keep going Pea!


----------



## sigtech

remember just put one foot in front of the other and keep moving forward

Good Work Troop


----------



## Pea

Another quick update:

I'm currently on weekend leave after my first week in Farnham. (Range week) Starting week 10 on Monday, back at the Mega. This week includes CBRN classes and training, our final PT test, and the Division Commander's inspection. At the end of the week I'll be doing the gas hut. I'm looking forward to that experience, but also a little nervous. 

Test week went great, I'm very happy with all my results. The range was a blast this past week. Participated in a night shoot which was pretty cool! Lots of webbing/rucksack marches too. I was pretty tired when we returned to the Mega on Friday, but overall it was a good week. Once this week is over, I have 2 weeks of field training in Farnham, and then I am done! Grad week here I come!

Thanks again to all who have been supporting me along the way!


----------



## tomahawk6

Sounds like you are adjusting quite well Pvt Pea. Keep up the good work. You are on the downhill slide. ;D


----------



## armyvern

Whoooo Pea!!

Almost done now!!  

Enjoy that atropine!!  >

Vern


----------



## gaspasser

Glad to see the end is near!!!
Congrats Pea and can't wait to see you in the OR sometime...


......um, you did go clerk, right?   



Edited to add correction...my bad!  For some reason I knew Pea went medic but it slipped my mind, like a bad fan belt!  The heat here isn't that bad, it's the heat there that has gibbled the mind...I'd like to change my mind for a hundred please Alex!?
A good go to all our newest recruits and good luck in the future!!!


----------



## armyvern

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Glad to see the end is near!!!
> Congrats Pea and can't wait to see you in the OR sometime...
> 
> 
> ......um, you did go clerk, right?



Read the thread ...

I know you're home on leave in a much cooler Ontario environment these days ... so it can't be the heat that's getting to you!!  ;D

She went Medic ...


----------



## PMedMoe

So maybe you will see her in the O(perating) R(oom) sometime..... ;D


----------



## Jorkapp

> I'm currently on weekend leave after my first week in Farnham. (Range week) Starting week 10 on Monday, back at the Mega. This week includes CBRN classes and training, our final PT test, and the Division Commander's inspection. At the end of the week I'll be doing the gas hut. I'm looking forward to that experience, but also a little nervous.


Keep going, Pea! It's all downhill from there.


----------



## sigtech

Gas Hut is a blast................. unless yuo throw up in your mask  :crybaby: and if you do that don't breath in very very bad effect.


----------



## NavComm

The gas hut is a piece of cake Pea! Keep up the good work!


----------



## gaspasser

Gas hut??? what a blast !!!  tastes a bit like pepper...
And enjoy your time in Borden, I'm sure there's loads of people there that are from here who will take you out for a beer..or two...  ;D


Best of Luck, Pea


----------



## medicineman

Keep up the good work Pea - the light is at the end of the tunnel.  THen you get to have some of the fun I'm having - eventually .

MM


----------



## 1RNBR

gas hut is a breeze! you'll do just fine and like it was said dont throw up in your mask! very bad after effect! lol


----------



## Loachman

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Gas hut??? what a blast !!!  tastes a bit like pepper...
> And enjoy your time in Borden, I'm sure there's loads of people there that are from here who will take you out for a beer..or two...  ;D



Or a helicopter ride...

Let me know when you get here.


----------



## Pea

Hey guys.. Just a minute for a quick update. 

I'm just finishing up my weekend leave after week 11 in Farnham. The gas hut went well in week 10. It wasn't nearly as bad as I was expecting. A little face burning, but other than that it was great. We just finished our last PO check of the course! On Friday I completed my first BFT. I'm feeling quite proud of myself too. 13km's was quite the feat for me. I felt pretty good up til about 10km, then started to feel the sore feet and exhaustion setting in a bit. But, our whole platoon kept going and finished it all off. The fireman carry and trench dig followed, and at the end I have never been happier to have my boots off, feet in the hands of a medic and a mouth full of oranges. haha.

I'm heading back to Farnham tomorrow morning for our 72hr final exercise. It should be a very challenging and sleep deprived week, but knowing that as soon as I am done I will be heading back to the Mega to get my "G" (instead of a week number..) is very exciting. Last week of course and then it's grad week, I don't think I could be any more excited these days! A week from Thursday I'll be on that parade square with my platoon. I cannot wait!

Thanks to all for your continued enthusiasm and support! Talk to you soon.


----------



## observor 69

Go Pea, Go Pea   ;D


----------



## Jorkapp

Pte Pea said:
			
		

> I'm heading back to Farnham tomorrow morning for our 72hr final exercise. It should be a very challenging and sleep deprived week, but knowing that as soon as I am done I will be heading back to the Mega to get my "G" (instead of a week number..) is very exciting. Last week of course and then it's grad week, I don't think I could be any more excited these days! A week from Thursday I'll be on that parade square with my platoon. I cannot wait!
> 
> Thanks to all for your continued enthusiasm and support! Talk to you soon.



We're all proud of you Pea!


----------



## medicineman

The light at the end of the tunnel is in fact just that now  ;D - keep it up and might run into you in Borden soon.

MM


----------



## Jacqueline

Congrats Pte. Pea, I've been following your story, and now I have butterflies of excitement. ( I'm trying to be a MedTech too).


----------



## Mike Baker

Keep it up, Pea!


----------



## 1RNBR

only 7 more days untill grad keep up the good work!


----------



## Pea

Well I'm finally out of the Mega.  

Week 12 went very well in the field. It was a very challenging and sleep depriving week, but overall, probably the most fun I had in the entire course!

I had my grad parade yesterday afternoon. I can't really describe how great it felt to be standing on that parade square in front of my guests, in my DEU. I guess proud will have to work. It's been a long, challenging haul for me personally, but one I am very happy to have completed. I'm posted to Borden now, to await my QL3 training. I have a tentative start date of February 08, so I am not really sure what is in store for me until then. I'll have to see what happens when I report in on Monday.

I have grad pics available to those interested, just send me a PM.

Thanks again for all your support through this journey of mine. Now begins the fun stuff!


----------



## vonGarvin

Congratulations on passing the first of many milestones in your career.  Enjoy Borden!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Congratulations on passing the first of many milestones in your career.  Enjoy Borden!



Congratulations Pea. You'll be in the PAT platoon at Borden no doubt.


----------



## deedster

Well done Pea!
And wishing you many more proud moments.


----------



## PMedMoe

Way to go, Pea!!!!!


----------



## Rice0031

Congrats


----------



## observor 69

Congraatulations Pea, "YOU" did it!  ;D


----------



## emmiee

Way to go Pea !!!!!   Congrats, you did all the hard work and kept a positive attitude along the way. You will do great in your QL3's too no doubt.

em ;D :cheers:


----------



## KrissyJ

Hey Pea, Im in Borden right now but still on my basic course, if you ever wanna hang out during a weekend leave just pm me!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

I know she wants to "hang out" here..... 8)
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/67032.0.html


----------



## Pea

I just found out that I have been put on a QL3 course starting Monday!! I was supposed to be starting in February, but that course was cancelled so I have been pretty bummed the past bit. But for some unknown reason, a spot opened on the 14 Jan course, and I got it. I'm super excited to begin course, and become a new Med Tech.  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker

Give 'em hell, Pea! Best of luck to you!


----------



## geo

Good for you Pea, enjoy.

BTW, be careful when you jump for Joy!  You could fall and break something and end up in the holding platoon again while someone else gets the nod.

Have fun


----------



## PMedMoe

Awesome news, Pea!!  Have fun!!


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO

Pte Pea said:
			
		

> I just found out that I have been put on a QL3 course starting Monday!! I was supposed to be starting in February, but that course was cancelled so I have been pretty bummed the past bit. But for some unknown reason, a spot opened on the 14 Jan course, and I got it. I'm super excited to begin course, and become a new Med Tech.  ;D



Very cool!  ;D

How long is the course?


----------



## medaid

Pte Pea said:
			
		

> I just found out that I have been put on a QL3 course starting Monday!! I was supposed to be starting in February, but that course was cancelled so I have been pretty bummed the past bit. But for some unknown reason, a spot opened on the 14 Jan course, and I got it. I'm super excited to begin course, and become a new Med Tech.  ;D



Maybe a supersecretcrotchridingninjasquirell took a candidate out


----------



## deedster

Awesome, Pea!  Have fun !!


----------



## Springroll

WTG Pea!!!

I just read the entire thread (a very rare occurrence for me) and I am so glad to read that you did it!!
It wasn't all that bad, now was it? Nothing but fond memories now, eh?

The best of luck on your course! 
I only have 6 weeks to go til my 3's are finally done. 
A few issues crept up with mine, but I'll explain it to you privately...lol

Good luck again! I know your gonna love it!


----------



## medicineman

Most excellent - of course I'm starting back in London on Monday - but will be back mid week for some family business, so might run into you.  Have fun, hehehehehe.

MM


----------



## Armymedic

Good on you Pea. I saw D this am and he told me.....

I will see you at school in Aug as I will be there for my 6B. Good luck, and most inportantly, have fun.


----------



## HItorMiss

MedTech said:
			
		

> Maybe a supersecretcrotchridingninjasquirell took a candidate out



If that person did he would ride a cruiser they look cooler!
And it's all about the LCF!


Congrats to you K, it will be a long road but you will do fine. And I will miss you!


----------



## Pea

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone. I'm pretty much settled into my new shacks now, and even have internet already. I'm super excited to begin tomorrow, but also quite nervous.

Hopefully I'll get to see some of you around the school in the coming months.


----------



## vonGarvin

That's great to hear!

Now get offline, get your boots polished and get ready to learn how to patch me up when I twist my ankle 


(sorry, couldn't resist: it's The RCR in me)

Good luck to you: you'll do just fine!


----------



## medicineman

I'll see if I can pop by later in the week and catch you on a coffee break - I'll be in town for a few days.  Have fun.

MM


----------

